# colt serial number dates



## gtsklinger

Hi all, I have been trying to find a list of manufactured dates by serial numbers, particularly to the Colt DA revolvers. Many websites only have up to a certain year and my pistols are newer than that. Also there is no mention of this in my colt books. Can anyone help me with this? 
Thanks
Matt


----------



## dovehunter

You can try calling colt, they should be able to provide you the data that you need. I have an older winchester 30.06 and winchester was able to provide me the date it was manufactured.


----------



## Q!!

I am curious also, hope you find it.


----------



## texagun

Just call Customer Service on the phone. They will be glad to give you the date of manufacture. It takes about 30 seconds once you get them.


----------



## wheelgunnerfla

I had the same problem trying to get a date on my Combat Commander.


----------

